# New Liberty led bar



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey guys, finally got my liberty mounted to my truck. it is a cig/perm mount, my dealer messed up and thats all he could get me for the price of 610. but i played with it and you do have about 10 flash patterns. i added a wire and have it hanging out if i want to change the pattern easily. Im also getting 2 clear linear 500 series leds to put in the middle.

The pictures do not do justice for how bright it is

Here is the led flasher inside the bar


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

I just put a wire inside the flasher to control the flash patterns


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

The wiring hanging out


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

.........................


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

.................................


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

all cleaned up........


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

So the yellow wire does it..... your right if only people could really see how bright they are, I only used mine one time last year, I can't wait to use it again, we need snow !!


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

kemmer;343853 said:


> all cleaned up........


Did you go to the Zoo(UMass Amherst)??
also did you make that mount for your back rack or did u buy it??


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Eyesell;343865 said:


> So the yellow wire does it..... your right if only people could really see how bright they are, I only used mine one time last year, I can't wait to use it again, we need snow !!


Ya but i added the yellow wire, the slot next to it is for hi/low operations im guessing.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

MFIGGS422;343900 said:


> Did you go to the Zoo(UMass Amherst)??
> also did you make that mount for your back rack or did u buy it??


Yup, still go to the zoo, first year there, im majoring in landscape contracting

and ya we made the mount out of stainless


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just added 2 more on my patriot bar so i got 6 led 500's total and they are bright and add my 8 strobes this bar is great.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

kemmer;343952 said:


> Yup, still go to the zoo, first year there, im majoring in landscape contracting
> 
> and ya we made the mount out of stainless


nice, been to a lot of parties up there!!!


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Kemmer,

I was wondering if you know how to over ride a photo sensor that decreases brightness at night? I finally got mine in, and on the truck. It is on the roof as a mag mount for now as I'm getting a ProTech bar for my birth day in Feb and I will perm mount it on that. I took these pics after sunset because the bar has a sensor in it to decrease brightness at night and I wanted to make sure it would still be bright enough... it is very bright, way more than my twin 6 joule quad strobes! I still want to see how bright it would be at full power at night! I'll get a couple day time pics tomorrow and post 'em. For now, here is the other thread we were in for a few pics at night

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=346590#post346590

BTW the bar is a sho-me Luminator LED bar, not the one with 2 rows of lights. It has only 1 row of "ultra brite LED's"


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ive never seen the inner workings on the show me bars....sorry


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

no prob... was worth a shot


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya if anyone else is interested i may have another liberty available with the cig plug. it can be mag or permanent


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

how did you end up with two ??


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i got one for a friend too but he didnt have the money so im passing on the savings to anyone here


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

kemmer;347619 said:


> i got one for a friend too but he didnt have the money so im passing on the savings to anyone here


How much ??


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

probly 610 plus shipping....dont you already have a bar? lol

I can also make up another ss bracket like i have for additional cost and add the pattern wire


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

kemmer;349658 said:


> probly 610 plus shipping....dont you already have a bar? lol
> 
> I can also make up another ss bracket like i have for additional cost and add the pattern wire


Yeah I have one already, but my brother in law wants one, 610.00 is what he can buy it for locally though


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

no thats wholesale, theyre typically in the $7-800 range


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Can i change the flash pattern if i have the cig plug?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Muirs Landscape;442753 said:


> Can i change the flash pattern if i have the cig plug?


Yes you can, but you have to take it apart and add a wire (look at my second post) so you can add power to it and change the flash pattern


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

So if i add the yellow wire what do i need to do to the yellow wire to change the pattern? Hook it up to what?


----------



## haybaler (Apr 6, 2007)

kemmer;343952 said:


> Yup, still go to the zoo, first year there, im majoring in landscape contracting


ah, the partys. Stockbridge? how old are you? I've thought of going there, but I don't know that I would be any better of than I already am in my business.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

just touch it to a 12v source to change the pattern.

haybaler,

yup Stockbridge, a senior (tech a sophomore) in the landscape contracting program. almost 20 and graduating in the spring. probably gonna start working for someone else at first then im going to open up the business again.


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright, i have the wire in the source now what 12 volt source do i hook it up to? A battery? Cig lighter?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

well you have to have the bar on, and then you just touch the pattern wire to any 12v source for a couple of seconds and it switches to the next pattern. 

Post some pics of your set up when your done


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah i have the wire in and the light on i just don't know what 12v source to tap it to. Will post some pictures once i'm done.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

is it hardwired? or cig plug?

just take the pattern wire and strip off a bit, and *touch* it to any 12v power source(battery or anything positive) to change the pattern. you dont need to keep it attached to the power source. once you have the pattern you like it will remember it.


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Cig plug. Ok thanks i will try it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm getting ready to do the same thing, only problem I see is I added two White TIR6's to the blank center positions, and there really is no way to sink them all together, oh well.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

eyesell, you can, just get more 2 prong plugs from whelen and you can wire them all up together


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

you mean you can wire them together, I have extra plugs from my strobes, will those work ??


----------



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey im located in cresskill and was wondering if you could sent me somepictures of the liberty bar and post them so i could see it? Thanks Brett


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Well the only reason im saying add the extra plugs is because whelen doesn't warranty adding extra led's so if u just do plug and play you could technically just unplug everything and send it out for service if for any reason it breaks. But if you don't really care about that then you could just splice into some of the wires and wire it up how you like with the strobe connectors if you'd like.

Hey Brett,

Are you asking me to post pictures? because there on the first page. im located in Haworth...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Kemmer,

I opened up my cover today and hooked up the pattern wire, it worked perfect. This is my question though, the four corner LED's only have two wires each coming out of them, there is no sink wire, my TIR6's have sink wires, so what do I tie those into to sink all 6 LED's together. What I really want is to have the amber corners blink independately of the center white's.

Thanks

P.S. Posted a few pic's


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

looks good, well what your going to do is leave one corner hooked up, then your going to take the other corners and tap them into them into the opposite corners power. then you set the TIR6's to steady burn and hook them up to the previously connected corners wires, that should work

Heres a diagram to help explain


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Great, thanks for the good drawing !!


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

wow... that all seems too much like work to me. That is one of the reasons I went with the sho-me high intensity bar, it has two switches from the factory one for power and the other for switching thru the different patterns


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics Kemmer, you have the lightbar I want!! Where in NJ are you?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

THanks, im in haworth


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

spittincobra01;460317 said:


> wow... that all seems too much like work to me. That is one of the reasons I went with the sho-me high intensity bar, it has two switches from the factory one for power and the other for switching thru the different patterns


Are you kidding, that SHO-ME is no comparison the Whelen in anyway buddy, sorry


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Eyesell;461652 said:


> Are you kidding, that SHO-ME is no comparison the Whelen in anyway buddy, sorry


you beat me to it


----------



## koppandson (Dec 7, 2007)

i'll buy it.

[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice lightbar!


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Where can i get more LEDs for the center posistions i have been looking can't find any. I want basically the same ones that are on the ends in the middle also.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

any whelen 500 series led, linear are the best or you can do tir6's

http://sirennet.com/wh50-02z-r.html <-Best
http://sirennet.com/wh50--3zcr.html
http://sirennet.com/wh52fblfrr.html <- not as good


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Muirs Landscape;476656 said:


> Where can i get more LEDs for the center posistions i have been looking can't find any. I want basically the same ones that are on the ends in the middle also.


I have the TIR6's in White in the center positions, I kinda wish I did Red though


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

so i can install those hook them up and they will run of the same flash pattern etc? sounds good


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i have a clear in the front and looking for a clear or amber to put in the back, 

ya follow the wiring diagram i posted before


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks i will have to give it a try. i changed the flash pattern now the light is amazing, very bright.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;476941 said:


> I have the TIR6's in White in the center positions, I kinda wish I did Red though


hey aint that illegal running red while plowing LOL ...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

NO, I ran red and amber on bar like the one you have, even had some old guy on Goddard pull over one night,


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;484114 said:


> NO, I ran red and amber on bar like the one you have, even had some old guy on Goddard pull over one night,


yah like i said i dont know how you got away with that ... unless you were on private property .... thats huge fine ?? or is it ??


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Not to sound dumb... But is this a picture of the flasher that already comes with the light, -or is this what you added? Which wire (color) did you add if this is what already came in the light? Thanks, -I just want to be sure I don't mess anything up... I got mine new in the box for $375!


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm glad you know what you're doing with this stuff!!!!!!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

yes the flasher comes with the light, i added the yellow wire

Note: this only works with the cig lighter lightbar, i havent seen the inside of the hardwired bars


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Mine's hard wired and it works great.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

well i mean once you cut off the plug


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

where did you get it for 375 NIB?


interested.


----------

